# 2010 Bloodcrest Manor Haunted Walk Through and Halloween Display



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is my first official Haunted Walk Through. We had at least 250 people that went through the haunt. It was a lot of work, but I enjoyed it so much that I will definitely do it again. Anyway here is my video:


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

This is really good! Nice job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it! Awesome job


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh man...the guy that was shackled to the wall was awesome.

Great job.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome job Sharon. Looks like everyone had a great time. I KNEW that was Bob even before seeing the names at the end. Maybe one day I'll actually get to see him with out some kind of makeup on..lol. That little girl, Danielle (?) did a great job as a Samara type of scare. Can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Bob was a big hit at the haunt! The wall prop really turned out better than I thought it would. Oh and yes Danielle did an excellent job as the Ring/Grudge girl. I hope I get as lucky next year with getting volunteers for the haunt!  They did an awesome job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll add my vote of Best Effect for the guy shackled to the wall who walks away and leaves his arms behind:jol:

You had some really wonderful actors helping you out and, of course, you were the hostess with the ghoulish mostest Great job, Joisey!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks great.....awesome work!!!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks Awesome Joiseygal! I love the guy tearing away from the wall with no arms, very clever!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, this is just pure greatness! At first I thought that the Grudge girl was going to be my favorite, then I saw the guy rip his own arms off to come after us.... man, what a showdown those two are having for my favorite.

You did an awesome job, just amazing.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! Very nice!! Love it.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Fun and very effective haunt. Mad props to Bob and Danielle, I'd like to hire them for next year!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, what a great walk-thru haunt. You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW! Sharon excellent job. I love what you did to Bob. Most guys won't let you rip there arms off for Halloween. Great Job.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome haunt Sharon!! So much in such a small space. Do your neighbors let you incorporate their yards into your haunt? If we ever get enough people way out here - I'd love to do a "haunt" rather than a "display". You are my inspiration.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great haunt, Joiseygirl! The grudge girl, the operation and of course the armless guy are favs! Excellent!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

sharpobject said:


> Awsome haunt Sharon!! So much in such a small space. Do your neighbors let you incorporate their yards into your haunt? If we ever get enough people way out here - I'd love to do a "haunt" rather than a "display". You are my inspiration.


First of all thank you everyone for the nice comments. I really do appreciate the feedback! If it wasn't for everyone sharing ideas on this forum my display wouldn't be anything like it is today. 
Sharpobject thanks so much!  I haven't had to go into my neighbors yards yet. If I ever get more fence panels than I might ask. My neighbors are really cool and I don't think they would have a problem with it. Actually my one neighbor helped me put a lot of the walls up. All I had to do is keep feeding him beer and I had my assistant!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Feeding him beer....are you sure he's not one of the NJ/PA Haunters...lol. What did you use for your walls, because they looked really sturdy for all that wind we were dealing with.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> Feeding him beer....are you sure he's not one of the NJ/PA Haunters...lol. What did you use for your walls, because they looked really sturdy for all that wind we were dealing with.


I used wood fence panels that a local baptist church was throwing out. I had to reinforce a few of them, but after repairing them they did the job. I hope they will be good for me for at least a few years. I have them covered under a tarp so the weather will not ruin them faster. I hope I can score some more. I wanted them so bad that I loaded three of them on top of my jeep and made four trips. Believe me they aren't light and I did it by myself that is how bad I wanted them. I've learned from past experiences is that if you don't get it while it is available than you will miss out.

If your interested I did a blog of my set up of the haunt. It is on my website. Take a look if you want to see where I got the materials and how I set it up. http://bloodcrestmanor.yolasite.com/my-first-haunt.php


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's what I thought you had used. I had wanted to get them too, but #1, I don't have a car to get things right away and #2, the kids are here ALL THE TIME and #3, Kenny's little Toyota is not meant for prop supplies. I already told him that when we move to a new location we will be buying a pick up truck, just for this reason. I'll keep my eyes open too if you want me to...I see them all the time down here. (Now let's see you throw that massive hunk of foam on top of your jeep...LMAO..:googly


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very NICE JG...great video...love your bloody stump arm and the fake shackled arm guy


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Your walk-through looked absolutely awesome, JG! Great cast of characters, too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellantly put together and gruesomely torn apart..litterally! great job all around!


----------

